
Graphcool Framework Preview - schickling
https://blog.graph.cool/graphcool-framework-preview-ff42081b1333
======
Blackstone4
This framework looks great - I've been using the GUI console and the ability
to use git workflow and edit permissions using an IDE is promising. Having
said that the console did make it a lot easier for me to try out the
Graphcool.

I've been using graphcool to build my MVP on React + Apollo Client and I have
to say thumbs up! It takes a lot of work out of building a CRUD backend. The
community has been very helpful when I run into problems and there's no lock-
in. I could build my own express GraphQL server and transfer over my data
whilst keeping my frontend intact. Not possible to do this with firebase

------
welder
So now you can automate creating new APIs with this cli framework?

